
MuseScore 3.0 under development: MuseScore gets smart - ciconia
https://musescore.org/en/user/101731/blog/2016/05/01/musescore-3.0-under-development-musescore-gets-smart
======
brudgers
Repository:
[https://github.com/musescore/MuseScore](https://github.com/musescore/MuseScore)

